# Primer on jets



## bobberboy (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm thinking about a jet boat but maybe for the wrong reason. I'm wondering if anyone here can recommend a source to research basic jet boat use (if that's the right way to say it) or just give me some advice. 

I believe a lot of jet boat users are running in rivers and are running them in very shallow waters. My deal is that where and how I fish is always in areas where the weeds are thick. This past year we had an early spring. By the time bass season opened the submerged weeds had already grown to within 6" or so of the surface. I found I couldn't use my outboard and even the TM because they became so entangled with weeds. I ended up using a push pole most of the time. The weeds often don't grow to the surface but close enough to get caught up in the prop and the water's just deep enough to make poling a bit of a pain, particularly in the wind.

I currently have a 1448 mod V with a 25 merc - the max hp rating is 25. Merc makes a 30hp that delivers 18.5 at the pump but that sounds like too little power. I could sell the whole thing and start over. I'm not married to brands and though I like the 1448 size but could go to 15' or 16'. I like the tiller setup and on a small boat it seems right versus a console setup. Also I don't fish rivers so being up front to see rapidly changing conditions doesn't seem as important.

I would have to buy the outfit complete as I don't have the wherewithal to modify an existing hull for a jet ski ( just two days ago on C'sL there was a 2002 Yamaha jet ski plus trailer - in good running order - for $300!). Then there's the question of a tunnel hull and I'm sure a dozen others I haven't considered.

Any insight/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Sep 9, 2016)

Sounds like you could use an air boat. A jet will clog with weeds. You can get a stomp grate but you are still stopping to clear it out.


----------



## stinkfoot (Sep 9, 2016)

If your prop is choked with weed a small ob jet will be worse. Sounds like you need a paddlewheeler....


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Sep 9, 2016)

How about a surface prop motor? I think they call them 'mudders'.


----------



## dhoganjr (Sep 9, 2016)

Jets are excellent for running shallow and getting to fishing spots props can't get to. They do not like weeds.

Think of it as a big vacuum, they suck up anything close to them; sticks, rocks, leaves, sand, mud, etc. Soon as it clogs you have to stop and clean the grates or it can't pump water.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Sep 10, 2016)

It depends on the situation you are using the boat in. This year, it was warm in early March and that has caused us to get a large amount of weeds and the long river grass on the Delaware River. The shallow areas with little flow are clogged up bad with the river grass on the surface. No motor is going to get through it easily so walking or polling is the best option. But areas that are flowing well enough don't have the grass on the surface so you can go through with a jet. I'm still sucking up a lot at idle speeds though. If you're in an environment where you need to slowly move around with lots of weeds on the surface and little current, the jet will clog up just like the prop will. A tunnel hull will allow you to mount the motor a little higher (maybe 1.5 to 2" higher) but you'll still suck up weeds or grass near the surface. It sounds like nothing will really help in your situation and if it ends up being a 1 year weed issue, you're probably better off keeping your current setup. I run the jet mainly because of rocks. I've floated over a few recently that I can see marks where other people have hit with their prop outboards.


----------



## bobberboy (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I thought about a mud motor but it's not what I really want. Maybe the weedy condition was just for the season, I guess I'll see what next year brings. In the meantime my kayaks are just the thing. It's just that I'm lazy sometimes and the motor is easy and I can move around more in the boat.


----------



## dhoganjr (Sep 11, 2016)

It is possible with an outboard jet, if you have power trim, to trim up to where the shoe is barely in the water and basically troll along at idle. It will work if the weeds are 6 or more inches under the water. If you have an area where you can take off and plane out before the weeds you can run through them if you have that much clearance too. Once you get a few in the grates though you will have to stop and clear them.


----------

